# Ryanair Special Offers



## derby123 (19 Apr 2007)

I get emails from Ryanair offering flights at €0.01 - excl taxes etc.  However when I try to advance the only offers that appear are ones from UK airports - never from Dublin.  How do you access the €0.01 fares?


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Apr 2007)

I have booked four separate return 1c flights for this year already. Been on one with the remaining three to go between now and September. You will find it hard to get the Faro/Malaga/Sun type destinations and impossible to get them July and August but plenty in the less popular destinations in the shoulder months.


----------



## Kendr (19 Apr 2007)

You have to make sure you're on the Irish website. If you're on the UK one, just select country & Ireland and it bounces you over to the euro fares from Irish airports. At least that's what I've done.


----------



## bacchus (19 Apr 2007)

Generaly, the 1 cent flights are mid week.


----------



## RonanC (19 Apr 2007)

why oh why does the Ryanair website default to the UK site even when you type in www.ryanair.ie ??? 

strange one that !!!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Apr 2007)

RonanC said:


> why oh why does the Ryanair website default to the UK site even when you type in www.ryanair.ie ???


Works fine for me. Could be due to how you connect - e.g. your _ISP _and/or their proxy. Their website could be inferring your location from your _IP _address (by doing a geographic reverse lookup which is not 100% accurate). For example when I used to connect via _UTV's _proxy server some sites would assume that I was in the _UK _and select that region's content by default. In fact sometimes even connecting directly used to do this but nowadays it works OK.


----------



## Guest127 (19 Apr 2007)

loads  of 1c flights to fuerteventura mid week in may still available from dublin. returns are seldom  1c, naturally.


----------



## derby123 (19 Apr 2007)

Many thanks to everybody who replied.  As RonanC says if you type in Ryanair.ie it defaults to Ryanair.com - initially with UK airports.  But as Kendr says if you then go to the top right of their page and select Ireland and Go offers from Irish airports are then displayed.


----------

